# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Αιγαίο > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Σάμου >  Μεσαιο Καρλοβασι

## traff21

Μολις σηκωθηκε ενα access point στο μεσαιο καρλοβασι δοκιμαστικα. Το στιγμα μου ειναι:

37o 47' 729''N
26o 41' 595''E
15m

ESSID: #0

Αν ολα πανε καλα (δεν καει το access point, δεν τα παρει ολα ο αερας  :: )
σε λιγες μερες θα γινει bb link με νεο καρλοβασι.

Για οποιεσδηποτε πληροφοριες: [email protected]

----------


## papashark

Yπάρχει και άλλος κόσμος στην Σάμο.

Βάλε στίγμα στην nodedb.

----------


## traff21

Σου επεναλαμβανω οτι στην nodedb δεν εχει το καρλοβασι. Εχει μονο το βαθυ στο χαρτη. Εκτος αν το εχουν καπου κρυμμενο.

----------


## papashark

Βάλε τις συντεταγμένες και ας μην το έχει.

Ό νομός αττικής είναι πιο μεγάλος από την Σάμο, και είναι σε ένα χάρτη....

Κοινώς ο χάρτις ανοίγει ανάλογα τα σημεία.

----------


## traff21

Οποιος εχει GPS ας μου μετατρεψει τις συντεταγμενες σε αυτες που χρειαζεται η nodedb.  ::

----------


## papashark

Καλύτερα θα είναι να τις πάρεις από το maporama, ώστε να έχεις το ίδιο λάθος στις συντεταγμένες σου με όλο τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο.

----------


## traff21

Δεν εχει καθολου καλή ακριβεια ομως το maporama για το καρλοβασι  ::

----------


## papashark

Λάθος απάντηση έδωσα  ::  , νόμιζα ότι ήσουν αθήνα...

Σε 5' θα τα εχεις

----------


## papashark

Το πρώτο ήταν μοίρες, λεπτά, χιλιοστά λεπτού και όχι δευτερόλεπτα

Ν 37,79548 
Ε 26,69325

----------


## traff21

OΚ γραφτηκα  ::  Ευχαριστω πολυ Καρχαριουλη!

----------


## traff21

Να ενημερώσω οτι ψαχνω μερος για να βαλω τον δευτερο κομβο στο νεο καρλοβασι που να εχει οπτικη επαφη με τον κομβο μου στο μεσαιο. Οποιος εχει καμμια ιδεα ας πει  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Δυστυχώς το nodedb μας είναι σχεδόν άχρηστο στο Καρλόβασι και στη Σάμο γενικότερα καθώς ο χάρτης τους απλά αναφέρει τη λέξη Καρλόβασι,τίποτα άλλο.Γι αυτό το λόγο είναι σχεδόν έτοιμη απλή εφαρμογή που έχει όσο το δυνατόν αναλυτικό χάρτη του Καρλοβασίου όπου θα είναι δυνατή η απεικόνιση των nodes,καταχώρηση στοιχείων γι αυτά και υπολογισμός αποστάσεων.Δυστυχώς δε λειτουργεί με συντεταγμένες αλλά δε πρέπει να είναι και αδύνατο να περαστούν.
Πάντως traff21 είναι κρίμα καθώς δεν έχω/έχουμε ακόμα εξοπλισμό για δοκιμές καθώς 
είτε μας κλέψαν τα λεφτά (Παραγγελία Linksys) είτε είναι υπό κατασκευή (Πιάτο από Στέλιο).
Χαιρετισμούς,
Άπαν@Σάμος  ::

----------


## traff21

Μην ανησυχεις το καλο πραγμα αργει να γινει. Παντως αμα βρεις καποιο καλο σημειο εχω τον καταλληλο εξοπλισμο (σχεδον) για να σηκωσουμε κομβο και bacκbone. Το σπιτι που αναφερεις στην nodedb ειναι καλη ιδεα, πρεπει να το δουμε.

----------


## traff21

Μπορω να πω οτι το nodedb δουλεψε αρκετα καλα για μενα. Βρηκε με εντυπωσιακη ακριβεια το που ειμαι  ::

----------


## papashark

> Δυστυχώς το nodedb μας είναι σχεδόν άχρηστο στο Καρλόβασι και στη Σάμο γενικότερα καθώς ο χάρτης τους απλά αναφέρει τη λέξη Καρλόβασι,τίποτα άλλο


Εγώ διάβασα και τις λέξεις :
Kosmadei
Kastanea
Konteika
Leka
Drakei
Marathokampos
Agii Theodori
Platanos
Hydrousa
Kontaneika

Και είδα και τους δρόμους που ενώνουν αυτές τις λέξεις

Έκανα και zoom στον ICSD και είδα και δρόμους από το Καρλόβασι, όχι πολλούς, αλλά κάτι είχε.

Το ζήτημα με την Nodedb δεν είναι απλά να σε βοηθάει ο χάρτης για το που είσαι, αλλά για το που είναι ο άλλος σε σχέση με εσένα, ουδεμία σημασία δεν έχει τι δείχνει ο χάρτης από κάτω.

----------


## traff21

Εκεινος ο δρομος που εχει διπλα σε μενα ειναι πολυ γνωστος. Εκει ειναι το γνωστο super market trofo. Εγω ειμαι διπλα στα 100 μετρα  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Papashark:
Mε GPS το NodeDB είναι μια χαρά αλλά πρέπει να βρεθεί πρώτα.Κάτι θα κάνουμε.Ίσως η εφαρμογή που φτιάχνουμε να χρειαστεί ως βοηθητικό/δευτερεύον εργαλείο.

----------


## traff21

Μια μερα λειτουργιας και το D-link χρειαστηκε soft restart....Για να δουμε

----------


## traff21

Παραγγειλα μια stella 17ρα για να κανουμε scanαρισματα και να ψηνουμε σουβλακια :> Την τριτη μαλλον θα την εχω.

----------


## traff21

Χθες το βραδυ σηκωσα ενα μηχανημα με εναν pentium 166 που ειχα και εφτιαξα ενα scriptακι να pingαρει τo LAN Interface του AP ωστε να ξερω αν και ποτε κολλησε.

----------


## traff21

Κομβος #0 Μεσαιο τοπολογια:

----------


## traff21

Αντε να ερθουν τα netgear να δουμε καμια ασπρη μερα...Αυτο το D-Link DWL-2000AP+ ειναι εντελως μουφα. Χανει απειρα πακετα....

----------


## MoHDa

> Εγώ διάβασα και τις λέξεις :
> Kosmadei
> Kastanea
> Konteika
> Leka
> Drakei
> Marathokampos
> Agii Theodori
> Platanos
> ...


Αυτά απέχουν από το Νέο και το Μεσσαίο Καρλόβασι από 4 ως 40 χιλιόμετρα!

Παιδιά καλή δουλεία, αν έμενα ακόμα ένα χρόνο θα έστηνα και δικό μου κόμβο στο ΑΝΕΜΑ.

----------


## pargyrak

Στους Φούρνους στήσατε τίποτα; Αν είναι πάρω τα συμπράγκαλα μου μαζί γιατί 10 μέρες εκεί θα μου λείψει το wireless...

Θα περάσω και από Σάμο (Βαθύ) βέβαια αλλά μόνο για μια νύχτα (Σάββατο που παίζει Ελλάδα - Πορτογαλία) οπότε ελπίζω να περάσω το βράδυ κοροϊδεύοντας τους συνάδελφους Πορτογάλους  :: . Αν όχι στο Hotel Samos κοντά παίζει τίποτα;


[email protected]

----------


## traff21

Στο βαθυ πρεπει να υπαρχει μια εταιρια που δινει wireless. Ελεγξε το αν πας. Για φουρνους δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε τιποτα  ::  Παντως στο μεσαιο καρλοβασι το wireless λειτουργει κανονικα  ::

----------


## kinglyr

Καλημέρα.
Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω: Tο ασύρματο δίκτυο Σάμου έχει διασύνδεση μέσω VPN με το AWMN?

Αν NAI, τότε θέλω να σου κάνω ακόμα 4 συμπληρωματικές ερωτήσεις:
1η. το ακρωνύμιο στο domain σας είναι το .ASWN?
2η. Έχετε στήσει DNS Server που να χειρίζεται (δλδ να είναι master DNS server) για την ανωτέρω ζώνη?
3η. Ποια/ές είναι η IP για τους ανωτέρω DNS server(s)?
4η. Ποιοι είναι οι διαχειριστές για τους ανωτέρω servers?

Σε ευχαριστώ,

Γιάννης

----------


## acoul

Καλημέρα,

κατασκευάζω ένα κεντρικό portal/news/forum aggregator για όλο το Ελληνικό wifi. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει κάποιο site με rss/atom feed με τα νέα/forum της κοινότητάς σας που θα θέλατε να συμπεριληφθεί σε αυτή την υπηρεσία.

----------

